# Newest member of the family



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We’ve been counting the days until she could join us. Today was the big day, that she got to join the family
































Her call name is Heifer.


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

My, My, @texasred! You've been a busy little bee!!! Scheming behind the scenes!

Heifer is GORGEOUS!!!!!🥰🥰


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

derwos said:


> My, My, @texasred! You've been a busy little bee!!! Scheming behind the scenes!
> 
> Heifer is GORGEOUS!!!!!🥰🥰


I dropped off Flip, and picked up Heifer.
Busy playing with dogs, is one of my favorite past times.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

She’s beautiful.
Have fun and create many happy memories with her.
Looking forward to reading about her development.🙂


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

texasred said:


> I dropped off Flip, and picked up Heifer.


"Flip"'in a "Heifer"? Ever heard the term "Cow Tipp'in"?🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂


texasred said:


> Busy playing with dogs, is one of my favorite past times.


A "past time" for you? I couldn't be convinced!!

Wishing you a great, first night! Could be eventful!🤣😂


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Welcome gorgeous Heifer girl, cannot wait to meet you and play with you. You gonna have a great life with your red head addicted parents 🥰


----------



## TrumpetBlast (Jun 27, 2020)

Oh what a sweetheart 💗here's to many fun-filled days ahead! 😃


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Puppy envy!!

Let's see: Hunter, Ranger, Jasper, Shine, & Heifer ... do I have that right?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ranger passed away, before I got Hunter and Jasper.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Oops ... I had forgotten.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Now you have me thinking to add 1 more to the pack.
Enjoy!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Welcome Heifer! How'd you pick that name?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

einspänner said:


> Welcome Heifer! How'd you pick that name?


I helped with a puppy class. All the puppies were female vizslas. They act like heifers. Pay attention to you when they want to, ignore you when the mood strikes them. 
Plus she has Lundys Red Bull on both sides of her pedigree. He recently passed away, so a tribute to him.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

She’s gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## Ekbeeps (7 mo ago)

She gorgeous!!
View attachment 104548

View attachment 104547

View attachment 104546

View attachment 104545

Her call name is Heifer.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Red dog lovers (Nov 30, 2021)

texasred said:


> We’ve been counting the days until she could join us. Today was the big day, that she got to join the family
> View attachment 104548
> 
> View attachment 104547
> ...


Adorable!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Deriter (Aug 13, 2019)

Well thanks a lot Texasred! (that was sarcasim) I look at those pictures and I remember seeing our Sofei (who we lost) and Gus at those stages. It makes me want another, but don't know if we would be up to dealing with a pup again. They are fun no doubt, but very busy ornery creatures. We have kicked around a little about another, but probably if we do, it will be a smaller dog. But how do you look at something other than a Vizsla? Enjoy Heifer!!!!


----------



## Mrs M (Jul 21, 2021)

Aw, super cute 🥰
Congratulations 💕


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Big first week for her. Let her check out the boat, before spending the weekend at the bay.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Looks like trouble!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

organicthoughts said:


> Looks like trouble!


My arms look like I’ve been playing with feral cats. LOL. Her bitey game is strong…


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

texasred said:


> My arms look like I’ve been playing with feral cats. LOL. Her bitey game is strong…


First "Heifer" I've ever known of, to play like a feral cat!🤣😂🤣😂

You got a feisty one! A keeper!

I'm only growing more jealous... and wanting another vizsla puppy.😛


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

derwos said:


> First "Heifer" I've ever known of, to play like a feral cat!🤣😂🤣😂
> 
> You got a feisty one! A keeper!
> 
> I'm only growing more jealous... and wanting another vizsla puppy.😛


Life is short, buy the puppy.


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

texasred said:


> Life is short, buy the puppy.


@texasred, indeed life is short! A vizsla companion for Aly has been being considered for quite some time. She's now at an age it can be seriously considered and I'll be submitting a post, shortly, expressing my considerations and concerns.

I loved and adored Aly's very early months, intense sharkies and all! Your sharing Heifer and her antics, brings back fond memories.

All the love and snuggles to little Heifer!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The Vizsla stand off, followed by the chase.


----------



## samsmom (Nov 16, 2009)

I am so happy for you guys!! I have always followed you for years! She is absolutely beautiful- can’t wait to hear about all her adventures!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Heifer got to visit with @Gabica yesterday. I will post some pictures of them together, if she is okay with me doing so.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

of course I am, she was a joy to play with!!! super smart and fun that pretty girl.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

A few pictures after I remembered I had my phone in my pocket. @Gabica evaluating Heifer’s structure and gait.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

More pics









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Cannot wait to see this little girl in the show ring and on the field, she will do great with both, and whatever else she will get into, she is nicely put together, bold and super smart. She managed to switch off the fan within a minute of her arrival and when I took away her new toy to tease her she just picked up my water spray bottle and said ok you have my toy then I have yours!
We put her up on the grooming table as well and put a show collar on her while giving her yummy treats and loving on her a lot touching her neck, feet and body, so that she gets used to strangers handling her. All of the experiences leading into different dogs sports are meant to be positive and fun, so that she has a chance to become one of those dogs who want to do them because she enjoys them. She gave me kisses, so I am thinking she was not unhappy, lol.
She remained focused for a surprisingly long time and when Texasred put her back into her car crate she immediately laid down, we managed to tire her out.
My boys wanted to meet her and teach her how to jump into the pool from the side instead of some boring gliding in, but we decided that gotta wait until she is fully vaccinated. That is also reason why we are in my garage and not in the house or in the yard, at her age you cannot be cautious enough. That floor got disinfected twice before she arrived and 
so did the grooming table, the toy she got was brand new as well. 
Looking forward to more time spent with her, she is a joy.
Thank you for trusting her with me Texasred, it means a lot to me.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank sooo much. I have not been a show person, and hopefully she will be my first pup/dog to have in the ring.


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

@Gabica & @texasred... WOW!!! Thanks for sharing your interactions and pictures!!!!!!🥰

From the first picture, I thought: "This must be @Gabica's house! @texasred, had recently stated she doesn't have any trees in her yard."🤣😂🤣😂

Then I thought: "WAIT!!! This can't be @Gabica's house!! She only has a pool with two vizslas in it!"🤣😂🤣😂

@Gabica, for some reason, I thought you were in Florida. Don't ask me why... even I can't figure out how my brain works most of the time! @texasred, it's been apparent where you are from... and your name on here isn't just a reference to your favorite hot sauce.🤪 It's awesome, you ladies are close enough together, to share your vizsla endeavors!!!!

@texasred, wishing you and Heifer gobs and gobs of fun, as ya both endeavor into the show ring! Please keep us updated... with lots of pictures!

Heifer is GORGEOUS and seems to have an awesome personality and disposition!

In the word of my passed dad, y'all are involved in a "communist plot"! Ya's are torturing me, as I work though making the decision of bringing a vizsla puppy into Aly's life.🤣😂🤣😂 In case ya's might be wondering... IT'S WORKING! LOL


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

well, I am super blessed to have landed in Texas from all the places in the world. My beloved breeder was originally from Arizona and just moved to Texas when we were searching for our first pup. It was meant to be. 
as for Heifer: this little girl will be someone I am telling ya, she has it all and she is blessed with the best possible parents and siblings.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

derwos said:


> @Gabica & @texasred... WOW!!! Thanks for sharing your interactions and pictures!!!!!!🥰
> 
> From the first picture, I thought: "This must be @Gabica's house! @texasred, had recently stated she doesn't have any trees in her yard."🤣😂🤣😂
> 
> ...


Wait till you see what is visiting my home for a few days. They are already homes, but it’s going to be a puppy party with some of Heifer’s littermates.


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

texasred said:


> Wait till you see what is visiting my home for a few days. They are already homes, but it’s going to be a puppy party with some of Heifer’s littermates.


Tease... Tease... Tease... Tease... Tease... Tease!

You're being cruel!🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂

Have a GREAT TIME!!!!!! PICTURES, PLEASE.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

derwos said:


> Tease... Tease... Tease... Tease... Tease... Tease!
> 
> You're being cruel!🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂
> 
> Have a GREAT TIME!!!!!! PICTURES, PLEASE.


yup, we are all looking forward to the Red Kindergarten Camp documentary


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Gabica said:


> yup, we are all looking forward to the Red Kindergarten Camp documentary


High chance it’s going to be the Ankle Biter Camp, combined with a few potty accidents along the way. But I just couldn’t resist having a house full of red puppies.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

texasred said:


> [...]
> But I just couldn’t resist having a house full of red puppies.


Uh oh ... it's a slippery slope. It won't be long before this:  










(Szizlin Vizslas in CT)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

"Bob Engelhardt, post: 174716, member: 2299"]
Uh oh ... it's a slippery slope. It won't be long before this: 


This is the total opposite. While I’m having fun with them, it gives me a whole new respect for breeders. Four is my limit, and those are spaced in age. I will enjoy every minute with them, and happily send them back home.
It’s a vizsla play fight club, potty, eat, potty, fight club, and crash. Rinse and repeat.
I will try and post a video of them, showing their rough play. What they do with their littermates, is the same thing they do to our hands/


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This is normal puppy play for the breed. So when your new little darling snaps, snarls, leaps at your face and bites the living fire out of you. Just know your puppy is not aggressive, this is how they played for weeks with their littermates.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

texasred said:


> This is normal puppy play for the breed. So when your new little darling snaps, snarls, leaps at your face and bites the living fire out of you. Just know your puppy is not aggressive, this is how they played for weeks with their littermates.


I wish this could be pinned on the front page. so important for new puppyowners to be aware.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Heifer’s first hotel stay. Tomorrow is a training day for her and Shine. Well mostly for Shine, but good socialization for Heifer.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Heifer following Shine in for a swim.
Beautiful technical ponds on the property, owned by Pin Oak kennels.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

texasred said:


> Heifer following Shine in for a swim.
> Beautiful technical ponds on the property, owned by Pin Oak kennels.
> View attachment 104691
> 
> ...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Heifer getting some practice on her self stacking with @Gabica


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

She got busy! she had to teach me how to position myself in order to make her stack the best. Also she had to carry the spray bottle to me every time she got thirsty and had to show me how to hold the bottle to spray it correctly into her mouth. No miracle that she ended up falling asleep on the floor in the end. Hang in there precious girl, us humans may not be as fast and smart as you are, but we are catching on, promise! well, I wish I could tell ya that my looks will be matching yours one day, but there is no hope in that area.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Heifer visited me again, what a bundle of joy to play with her. 
Her self stack is near perfect now and if I need to set her back feet a bit, she does not fuss about it all. Her mom thought her to WAIT for the treat (she loves yummy freeze dried treats), so that you an hold it out for her and she remains stacked. She can now also spin and twirl, those are very helpful, so I started practicing running in a circle, as usually that causes most dogs a challenge. Not for Heifer, she was reading the body clues from me so well that she even remained trotting - many times dogs either pull away in the circle or lean towards you bumping their body against your knee and they eventually start pacing. And she is still the loving and kissing self, here and there an ear nib involved, but she quickly pulls back once I do a drama queen yelp.
We use plenty of treats and toys and whenever she wants to go to the grass to explore, she can. Puppies have a short span of focus, so while repetition is important, after 2-3 times of doing the same, we switch to something else.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She loves coming over to visit with you.


----------

